# Cougar Verses Outback



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

We have an Outback 21RS right now but I was thinking of upgrading to a bigger trailer, preferably still 1/2 ton towable. Since Keystone makes so many brands, is 1 a better quality than the next and in what order do they go? I would still like a decent quality and was thinking something straight hitch around the 27 foot mark. Just myself and my wife but our kids I know will ask to borrow it occasionally, none of them have kids yet but are married.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

If you go to Keystones main web page and look under TT it shows what models are low,mid and high $$.

The Cougar and Outback are in the same mid priced tier so I would think quality would be about the same.

Just my 2cents but I always feel like the Outback seems to give a little more bang for the buck.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

If you go to the Keystone RV main page, the little video clip intro that they show at the beginning of each brand you select tells you what the differentiating "theme" of that brand is. Outbacks main theme is that everything is included, there are no options you have to select, you get them all, you just pick interior. I was actually leaning towards Laredo when we bought ours but didnt care for the interior colors that they had in 2010, but I liked a few of the Laredo features better (like the 80" long queen bed). Ive been in both the Outbacks and Cougars and get sense that Cougar is a little lower on the scale than outback. Not so much quality, but offerings and features. You'll find many of the floor plans are almost identical, just labeled different.

Keystone


----------



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

Just going through the process of buying again in the last couple of months, it's all fresh in my mind. It may just be me but I feel there is a difference between the Outback and the others. I walked directly from Laredos, Springdales, Cougars, sprinters and Outbacks and back again. I kept going back to the Outback. It just looks and feels high end compared to the others. I think part of it is the darker, richer colors of the cabinetry vs the lighter colors they tend to use in the other models. The others are all nice as well. I guess its a matter of personal taste. I'm on my second Outback now and don't anticipate owning anything but an Outback.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

IMHO Cougars and outbacks are both very good mid priced trailer with good bang for the buck. DD in-laws have a cougar and it definitely nice. all the appliances and most of the other stuff Keystone OEM's are basically the same. having looked several times at both brands, for our camping I think Outback does a better job of designing for camping. It's like outbacks are designed by folks that actually camp and use a trailer. But they are close enough that if we found a cougar floorplan that beat the outback I'd go cougar.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

The feature that is nice on the Cougars is the extendable bumper. I ended up with teh Springdale mainly due to the fact they are made here in Oregon and I got a great deal.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I do not know if this is correct. But after buying our Outback, I found out our dealer(they told me this) decided to reduce the number of models of trailers they carried , so decided to drop Outbacks as Cougars are very similar?? Especially in the larger units?? I would guess the main diference is the rear slide. M.V.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I almost pulled the trigger on a couger last year. There are some that have different floorplans. Outback did not have the floorplan i liked, but we decided to wait another year.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There's another brand other than Outback!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> There's another brand other than Outback!


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I was really interested in the 298RE Outback last year but ended up finding the Cougar HC 321RES floor plan which has really worked out well for us. We really liked our 2005 28RSDS, but we _love_ our 2012 Cougar HC 321RES! Some interior shots of our Cougar are here!

Jimmie


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I love that trailer and that layout, unfortunately I don't have the truck to pull it at the moment so it is out of the question for now. I was thinking more along the lines of the outback 268 RL. It would do our needs and my current truck could pull it. And it would fit in more spots around here. 32 feet is a little on the long side.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you can find a 268RL, it will be an older trailer.

No 268RL models anymore.....the 277RL took over for that model a few years back.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I think 2010 was the last model year.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Cougars and Outbacks are about as similar as Buicks and Oldsmobiles. Both are nice so buy the one you like best. That being said my Springdale would be a Chevrolet lol. Its not quite as fancy as my Outback was but still nice and actually has options my Outback didnt have like power awning, power tongue jack, power front and rear stabalizers and a 15k btu air conditioner. I see alot of similarities in all the Keystones. I really like my Springdale better because of the floorplan and options and it was cheaper. Definately not as fancy but I dont mind, its just a camper to me.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> I think Cougars and Outbacks are about as similar as Buicks and Oldsmobiles. Both are nice so buy the one you like best. That being said my Springdale would be a Chevrolet lol. Its not quite as fancy as my Outback was but still nice and actually has options my Outback didnt have like power awning, power tongue jack, power front and rear stabalizers and a 15k btu air conditioner. I see alot of similarities in all the Keystones. I really like my Springdale better because of the floorplan and options and it was cheaper. Definately not as fancy but I dont mind, its just a camper to me.


Which one is like Olds? They didn't make it....


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I think Cougars and Outbacks are about as similar as Buicks and Oldsmobiles. Both are nice so buy the one you like best. That being said my Springdale would be a Chevrolet lol. Its not quite as fancy as my Outback was but still nice and actually has options my Outback didnt have like power awning, power tongue jack, power front and rear stabalizers and a 15k btu air conditioner. I see alot of similarities in all the Keystones. I really like my Springdale better because of the floorplan and options and it was cheaper. Definately not as fancy but I dont mind, its just a camper to me.


Which one is like Olds? They didn't make it....








[/quote]

WHAT?







OLDS DIDN'T MAKE IT? WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?


----------

